# Treviso Basketball Camp



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Can anyone give me some info (a link etc..) on the Treviso camp for Europe's top youth players (born in 1986 or younger..)

I think it has some affiliation with the Basketball without Borders camps. 

A list of participants would be real nice...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi Sed

Yes, Treviso's camp is part of "Basketball without Borders".

You can write for info to [email protected]


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

thanx mate


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

I only know that estonian best young prospect Tanel Sokk will be there.


----------

